# My "I'm Getting Into MAC Haul"



## BaybeShell (Mar 15, 2008)

So I've recently discovered MAC (yeah been under a rock on Pluto). I absolutely adore it (of course). I finally have makeup that helps me not look so red OMG. If you don't believe it's a miracle, I can post before and after pics. Seriously.... I had given up thinking I would ever find anything to help neutralize my red pigments in my face. I've been tanning, and the rest of me is losing the red pigment and getting more brown, but my face... ohhh no. It doesn't listen


----------



## Janice (Mar 15, 2008)

Hooo girl! _NICE_ haul!


----------



## kbrit08 (Mar 15, 2008)

oh wow.can we have some product names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm intriguedx


----------



## user46 (Mar 15, 2008)

that haul looks great! was that all in one shot?


----------



## frocher (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice hauling!


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 15, 2008)

TY very much! I forgot to list it out.. so here goes...

Novel Twist Pearlizer Plus brush set
Studio Fix Fluid NW 30
Mineralize Skinfinish Medium Dark

Powerpoint Eye pencil: Stubborn Brown
Powerpoint Eye pencil: Forever Green
Eyebrows: Spiked

Shadestick: Silverbleu
ES: Bark
ES: Dovefeather
ES: Embark

Paintpot: Rubenesque

Fluidline: Lithograph

Pigments: Pastorale
Pigments: Golden Lemon
Pigments: Naked
Pigments: Entremauve
Pigments: Golden Olive

Lipglass: Prrr

Brushes: 188 and Fafi 129SH

MAC Pro Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 15, 2008)

It was all in about 2 days. 

Online Order:
Prrr, Golden Olive Pigment, Rubenesque, 1 ES and the eyeliners and eyebrow pencil

From MAC Counter (closest one is an hour and a half away)
StudioFix, Mineralize Skinfinish, and two brushes

Outlet Mall 
Everything Else

Went to MAC Counter and hit outlet on the way back home.


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 15, 2008)

Oooh,great haul


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2008)

lovely haul!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 15, 2008)

Great haul.

 can you please tell me from where you bought (Novel Twist Pearlizer Plus brush set)????


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 15, 2008)

nice haul!!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Mar 16, 2008)

Great haul!
I adore For Ever Green Power Point Pencil, I hope you love it!


----------



## nikki (Mar 16, 2008)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 16, 2008)

YESS MAC is the way to goo!! lol be careful now though dont wind up spending your life savings...it happens so easily!


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 16, 2008)

That forever greenpower point pencil is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!

I got the Novel Twist Pearlizer Brush set at the outlet in Gulfport, Mississippi.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 16, 2008)

lovely haul!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 16, 2008)

That is such a stellar haul!!  When I first saw the pigments when the picture was loading, I knew this was going to be a good haul!  LOL  I love it!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Jot (Mar 16, 2008)

nice haul. have fun x


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 16, 2008)

Aww thanks ya'll!

I'm finding out that more of the pigments at that store were discontinued/LE
I am *so* tempted to take another trip down there. I probably will in a week or so. Depends on how much I end up spending online. I'm trying to be good and not buy anything, but.. it's hard.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 16, 2008)

welcome to Mac WORLD !

NICE HAUL


----------



## kaneda (Mar 16, 2008)

very nice haul! Welcome to mac addiction!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 16, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i bet your collection will be huge pretty soon lol


----------



## Doombubbles (Mar 16, 2008)

Great haul!
As someone who's just started using MAC herself, I'm already finding it hard not to splurge what little money I do have on new products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be careful not to become flat broke because of it! But seriously, if the products are really so good about minimizing redness, I may have to get some myself.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 17, 2008)

Wowee, enjoy!


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 17, 2008)

Update: I'm a teacher and had spring break last week
I went to work today and I got SO MANY compliments. People were stopping me all OVER the place.
Some of them told me they loved my makeup. Some of them just kept saying they just had to stop and tell me how beautiful I looked today. That I had a fabulous little glow. My closest folks stopped to tell me "HOLY HELL GIRL YOU'RE NOT RED ANYMORE" lol gotta love the close folks who tell it like it is LOL

I had kids stopping me in the hall to tell me I was so pretty, and they loved my eyes.

I had mixed reaction... 1. wow I'm flattered... 2. dang did I look *that* bad before? lol and 3. heh i'm like a movie star


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 17, 2008)

OH! AND my makeup was still PERFECT at 5:00 this afternoon when I stopped by the apt managers office. I applied it at 5:30 this morning and had no touchups. The only thing that I didnt still have on was lipglass lol


----------



## jayme (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 18, 2008)

IF anybody needs/wants before and after photos to show the change from red pm me.


----------



## anaibb (Mar 19, 2008)

Great haul! Starting our collection is always soooooo exciting!!!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice haul!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Holy jeez i love your haul, my "tiny" haul would consist of 2 eyeshadows and a blush, and im already crying out the door.


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 20, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 21, 2008)

Find a CCO!!! It makes it a lot less painful!!!!!!!!!

I'm heading back in a few weeks lol


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaybeShell* 

 
_ I finally have makeup that helps me not look so red OMG. If you don't believe it's a miracle, I can post before and after pics. Seriously...._

 
I loved reading that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know plenty of people that don't use MAC think it's just an expensive brand with fun bright colors and don't see the benefits. 

Great haul!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 26, 2008)

Fabulous haul!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 26, 2008)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have a lot of the same taste as me! I really need to get golden olive, golden lemon, and prrr soon too! Those are next on the list for me.


----------

